

Feedback on open source "home server" - FredSource

I have been spending some time supporting an open source home server from www.amahi.org<p>It's easy to install and will eventually target "consumer" users.<p>At this stage you get users/file share creation and authentication, a VPN, and importantly, the ability to install more applications over the web.<p>For example. the newsreader sabnzbd can be installed with one click after a community member spent a few hours packaging it for deployment. This pleased a whole bunch of people who had previously tried to install sabnzbd on a 'normal' Linux server and failed.<p>The question is, how best to let open source developers know about this?
======
Dobbs
I'm assuming from reading this that its a 'distro' in which case you might
want to get it listed at something like Distrowatch.

Other options is to get a news story written on it. You then want that to get
posted on something like /. and digg.

~~~
FredSource
Thanks ... we're queued up at Distrowatch. Have had a few 'minor' articles
written (like at www.linux,com) .. would be great to get to /. and digg ... I
think one wide reaching announcement will drive the momentum

